# Happy Labour Day!



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

Indeed I am, and same to you


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

What is the Labour day you speak of?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Essex said:


> What is the Labour day you speak of?


Google it


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

Is that the answer to all questions on here?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Your commenting in a "Union Topics" thread and asking what labour day is?


I got a better idea.


Maybe you should Google "Trolling on web forums"

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow. Nice person. I am from the UK and we don't have that here.

The irony of your post is funny.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

You don't have google in the UK?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Essex said:


> What is the Labour day you speak of?


A day the upper class gets off, and calls the rest of whom you're posting with to serve them Essex....

~CS~


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

eddy current said:


> You don't have google in the UK?



No Labour day.


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> A day the upper class gets off, and calls the rest of whom you're posting with to serve them Essex....
> 
> 
> 
> ~CS~



I am working on your Labour day. I am working class and proud.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Be proud , and please accept my invitation on behalf of ET to stand beside all your working brothers Essex...:thumbsup:










~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Thread Tune!*






~C:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:S~


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I worked today too, except I got overtime pay because it's a National holiday. 

Steve, what do you consider upper class?

Nothing is open on National holidays.


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

Really? Nothing. National holidays here are the busiest times in the shops.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Essex said:


> Really? Nothing. National holidays here are the busiest times in the shops.


Only major tourist attractions. 

No beer
No libraries
No malls
No grocery stores (well the odd one)
No banks
No mail
No garbage pick up

If your working, your getting overtime pay


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

What??? No beer.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Essex said:


> What??? No beer.


Yeah, and I'm out!

Can you not tell by my snappy attitude? 


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

eddy current said:


> Steve, what do you consider upper class?


certainly not me Ed...

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Essex said:


> What??? No beer.


Ed's pullin' your leg Essex, those canucks have the best brew....

~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

eddy current said:


> Your commenting in a "Union Topics" thread and asking what labour day is?
> 
> 
> I got a better idea.
> ...



Maybe you should Google "other countries outside the United States". 

Others do indeed exist, and many of them have different customs, beliefs, holidays, currencies with some even having a completely different language. Sounds hard to believe but its true.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Be proud , and please accept my invitation on behalf of ET to stand beside all your working brothers Essex...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taken to the woodshed, again, eh?:thumbsup:


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

RIVETER said:


> Taken to the woodshed, again, eh?:thumbsup:



Haha. In trouble with the misses is CS.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Essex said:


> Haha. In trouble with the misses is CS.



:laughing: Arent we all?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

meadow said:


> :laughing: Arent we all?


My wife must be over being mad at me....she's not speaking to me..


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> My wife must be over being mad at me....she's not speaking to me..



:lol:

View it like this: you won the argument.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

meadow said:


> Maybe you should Google "other countries outside the United States".
> 
> Others do indeed exist, and many of them have different customs, beliefs, holidays, currencies with some even having a completely different language. Sounds hard to believe but its true.


First, Essex's avatar doesn't say where he's from. I assumed he was just bustin Union balls.

Second, I'm Canadian. Believing that your country is the only one in the world that matters is an American thing I thought! :laughing::laughing:

(Now don't get all twisted, I'm just messing around with y'all  )


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

eddy current said:


> First, Essex's avatar doesn't say where he's from. I assumed he was just bustin Union balls.
> 
> Second, I'm Canadian. Believing that your country is the only one in the world that matters is an American thing I thought! :laughing::laughing:
> 
> (Now don't get all twisted, I'm just messing around with y'all  )


I am with you; CANADIAN LIVES MATTER.


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

Essex is the county of England where I am from.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

eddy current said:


> First, Essex's avatar doesn't say where he's from. I assumed he was just bustin Union balls.
> 
> Second, I'm Canadian. Believing that your country is the only one in the world that matters is an American thing I thought! :laughing::laughing:
> 
> (Now don't get all twisted, I'm just messing around with y'all  )



Relax, it is an American thing :laughing: I actually believed that until I started posting in forums. 


As for Essex and other new members just give em a chance. Their shy sometimes :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Essex said:


> Essex is the county of England where I am from.


Good morning mate.....:thumbup:


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> Good morning mate.....:thumbup:


Good morning.....


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

I played with metal and electricity.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ah, the power & glory of canadian brew! :thumbup:~CS~:jester:


----------

